# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Not mine, but  nasty little bit of wiring

## Bloss

Doing a few things at my daughter's place including just 'replacing some light shades'. But when I went to remove the shade the fitting simply dropped down (held by a tiny end bit of one screw) to expose this delight (see pic). 
A DIYer who knew enough to get into trouble and not enough to get out. Had used a bit of 3-core flex to extend a light fitting and had connected Blue (Neutral) to Active (Red) and Brown (Active) to Neutral (Black). But that's alright, he realised the wall switch wasn't doing what he wanted so he re-wired that too . . .  :Mad:  
Ah well, it's worked for many years, but through luck and his ignorance getting the single circuit working (he swapped the colours behind the wall plate - so was switching active, but using the black wire up to the fitting as the active!). 
Sigh . . .

----------


## watson

Oh the bliss of being colour blind  :Shock:

----------


## Godzilla73

Wow, such pretty colours... :Yikes2:

----------


## Bloss

> Oh the bliss of being colour blind

  or bein' an ignorant idjit . . . (the dodgy wirer of course not the esteemed Admin)

----------


## watson

hee  hee

----------


## chalkyt

Like I said once before... maybe we need a place to record such things, something like Reece's DIY disasters. My latest was putting my hand up an el cheapo lightshade to hold the cord grip lampholder while I changed a bulb. Hmm... that feels funny, guess what,  the top shroud of the lampholder was missing so you simply grab a handfull of exposed screws and wire. Pleased the power was off... it is a bit of a bugger getting tossed off a ladder even at that low height!

----------


## watson

There ya go ChalkyT.............THE DISASTER ZONE

----------

